#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-11
<ZOMBitch> zdar lidi
<ZOMBitch> dneska se tu dava neco zdarma, ze je tu najednou o par lidi vic? :)
<Axess> :) nn ja mam dotazu ale musim ho zformulovat nejprve
<ZOMBitch> to je dobrej plan do zacatku ;)
<ZOMBitch> btw nenasel by se nekdo, kdo za me srovna pocasi v conky, nejak na to nemam dnes moral :))
<Axess> Takže mám problem s instalací ubuntu 10.10 Od začatku vše jede jak ma zadam disky kam to chci všechno ale po zadání jmena hesla atd už se nezbarví tlačítko další(pokračovat) stale se instaluji nějaké věci a pak konec pc stojí nic nedělá a já stále nemůžu dál :))
<ZOMBitch> Axess: a jak to jde pres alternate-cd v text modu? ;)
<Axess> ZOMBitch, zas takto na me nemluv tak dobre s tim neumím :DD
<ZOMBitch> Axess: popr chvilek pockej, ja si sosnu image 10.10
<Axess> ZOMBitch, ok diky za ochotu
<ZOMBitch> Axess: proc instralujes 10.10 jen tak mezi nama?
<Axess> ZOMBitch, live cd jede ok
<ZOMBitch> Axess: proc instralujes 10.10 jen tak mezi nama? = uz je 11.04 ...
<Axess> ZOMBitch, v tom novem ubuntu je to nové grafické rozhraní(myslim) a jí si nejsem jist zda tam jde klasické gnome
<Axess> ZOMBitch, ja*
<ZOMBitch> Axess: vsechno jde, kdyz se chce ;)
<Axess> ZOMBitch, sosnu zkusim
<ZOMBitch> imho testnout install 11.04 a pak zbavit unity(popr gnomeshell) a flaknout tam ciste gnome ... nevim ale do jake verze je to jeste pouzitelny
<ZOMBitch> <- asi jak pro koho :))
<ZOMBitch> nekdo me brzdi, jeste 6,5min do konce :(
<Axess> ZOMBitch, asi ja stahuju 2 Mega /sec
<Axess> ZOMBitch, :DD
<ZOMBitch> Axess: zase tak spatnou lajnu asi ubuntu nema ;)
<Axess> ZOMBitch, to asi ne sedej na gigabite ne? :)
<ZOMBitch> Axess: jo to nevim, ale bude to dost :)
<ZOMBitch> Axess: to instalujes na PC co si na irc? :)
<Axess> ZOMBitch, jop ale ted sem potreboval resnout pc
<ZOMBitch> scr -ls
<ZOMBitch> jehe vedle
<ZOMBitch> Axess: to bude sqela komunikace :P
<Axess> ZOMBitch, spustim live cd a pustim instal mezitim nainstaluju xchat a pohoda ne
<Axess> ZOMBitch, mozna
<ZOMBitch> Axess: nevim, uz jsem dlouho neinstaloval ... natoz pres grafickej instalator
<Axess> ZOMBitch, jdu to zkusit bud se ozvu z linu nebo pustim zase vidle pokud tu nebudu dyl jak pul hodiny seru se s poinstalačníma vecma
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> ok
<axess> ZOMBitch, povedlo se ale tezce se mi zvyka na toto prostredi :)))
<ZOMBitch> hh, tam musi jit odstranit to unity, popr hodit nejake gnome starsi verze
<ZOMBitch> ja budu mit instalaci dokoncenou, tak se cihnu jak se to vlastne ma
<axess> nez tu neco najdu tak zestarnu tvl snazim se najit povoleni soft 3tich stran :DD
<axess> a uz vim proc me to asi nechtelo pustit dal na 10.10
<ZOMBitch> ... bylo to v instalatoru
<axess> nazev pc musi zacinat malym pismenem ted me to na to upozornila aale v tech 10.10 ne
<ZOMBitch> nejdriv cist co se po cloveku chce, pak klikat na "dalsi"
<ZOMBitch> nevim,ja tam snad nikdy velky nepsal ani :D
<axess> :DD
<axess> parada ted se mi tu gribla jazykova podpora :DD
<ZOMBitch> restartuju ...
<ZOMBitch> lol, takze se to klasicky gnome da vybrat v sezeni u prihlaseni ... cool prob :D
<ZOMBitch> axess: hele, u prihlaseni jde vybrat sezeni pouze gnome ...
<axess> ZOMBitch, zkusim
<ZOMBitch> axess: me to jde ;)
<axess> super stare dobre gnome
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> easy
<axess> tj
<axess> :)
<ZOMBitch> tak ja si jdu pro svacu, nechal jsem ji v aute :))
<axess> ta uz bude grilovana :D
<ZOMBitch> u nas jen chcije
<axess> u nas az moc teplo
<FrostyX> u nas bylo doted ... taky tu ted moc nesviti slunicko
<axess> chlapi jede nekomu z vas ts3??
<axess> Slunce sviti jako prase, na zahrade sere pes, za stodolou smri hovno boze to je krasne dnes :DD
<axess> ZOMBitch, hele nevis jak mam otevrit instalacni soubor s koncovkou .run
<FrostyX> nastavis mu spousteci priznak pres chmod +x nazev_souboru a pak ./nazev_souboru
<Vojta1> ahoj, uměl by někdo poradit s tímto: snažím se nainstalovat ubuntu na desktop pomocí usb flasky - vytvořil jsem si vytvořil tu usb pomocí "Tvůrce spouštěcího disku" v ubuntu, pak na desktopu v biosu zvolil usb-zip jako primární boot device. Když tam pak zasunu tu usb a spustím PC, hodí to hlášku boot error. snažil jsem se to různě vygooglit, ale nikde nic :(
<locodir-user> caute chcem sa spytat par veci okolo ubuntu 11.04, ak budete dakdo vediet odpovedat tak prosim odpovedzte , 1 otazka ---> zacal som pouzivat empathy ako IM clienta , ale po kazdom restarte pyta heslo ku zvazku klucov, otazka znie ci by to neslo dako vypnut aby sa to proste automaticky prihlasilo aj bez toho heslo, upozornenie to nepyta heslo k uctu (gmail), ale vseobecne daky zvazok klucov
<ZOMBitch> locodir-user: mas autologin?
<ZOMBitch> Vojta1: ta hlaska je jen takto?
<Vojta1> ZOMBitch: ano, nejdřív "Loading operating system ..." a po chvilce boot error
<ZOMBitch> Vojta1: nechaval si tu flash preformatovat?
<Vojta1> ZOMBitch: hmm to nejspis ne
<ZOMBitch> Vojta1: btw bych to proste zkusil vytvorit znova a treba pro jistotu je preformatovat trebas pres gparted
<Vojta1> ZOMBitch: to myslíš pomůže?
<FrostyX> jj, pomuze. Obcas tu flashku vytvarim treba na trikrat
<ZOMBitch> Vojta1: je to jedna z moznosti :) btw prekontrolovat kontrolni soucet image neni taky spatny ;)
<FrostyX> Vojta1: pripadne to muzes zkusit sformatovat na jiny filesystem
<Vojta1> zkusím a je nějaký "doporučený" filesystem? teď to mám na fat32
<ZOMBitch> locodir-user: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Kl%C3%AD%C4%8Denka
<FrostyX> tak na fatu mi to normalne funguje. To spis treba ntfs mi delalo problem
<FrostyX> ale mozna to byla jen nahoda :-D
<locodir-user> parada
<ZOMBitch> neni zac :D
<FrostyX> Vojta1: ja jinak vytvarim bootovaci flashky pres unetbootin. Kdyby to stale neslo pres ten tvuj programek, muzes zkusit tento ..
<locodir-user> dik, inak preco mam take divne meno? :D
<locodir-user> som si tusim daval radovan
<Vojta1> FrostyX: Unetbootin jsem zkoušel. zkusím to tedy jenom znovu zformátovat na ten fat32 a pak uvidíme
<ZOMBitch> radovan: s nickem ti tu asi nepomuzem ...
<radovan> to nevadi uz som to spravil
<radovan> idem to vyskusat 
<locodir-user> uz nemusim davat heslo, ale aplikacia zacala spolupraovat tam  s tym hornym panelom ze  moje meno a moj stav, az ked som hu pustil, cize aby to nabehlo hned po starte,m malo by stacit keby som dal empathy do programov spustanych po starte vsak?
<radovan> init 6
<radovan> uz to ide, inak ubuntu to nove sa spusta o dost rychlejsie :)
<Vojta1> tak já nevim, pořád to nějak nejede, zkoušel jsem se pohrabat v biosu... mělo by to být primární boot nastavený USB-ZIP, že?
<radovan> este mam jednu otazku, da sa dako nastavit compiz nastaveniach alebo dakde, aby sa pri prepinani s jedneho vysuvacieho do druheho vysuvacieho menu robil daky efekt, pretozue je to urobene akosi natvrdo oproti ostatnemu systemu, ze bez prechodu, proste to len hned preblikne, napriklad ked otvorim panel vypnutia a posuniem sa na datum a cas, a tak isto v celom systeme
<Vojta1> to je fakt na palici, náhodou nevíte někdo, jestli se třeba nedá to ubuntu jakoby nainstalovat už z ubuntu systému - něco jako wubi, ale pro ubuntu. To asi nejde, co ? :))
<FrostyX> nebo muzes zkusit nekde vyhrabat CD ....
<ZOMBitch> USB-ZIP je naprosta picovina, musi byt USB-HDD ... 
<ZOMBitch> nj, si lidi nepamatujou ZIP mechaniky a diskety :)
<ZOMBitch> ... nebo USB-PENDRIVE ;)
 * ZOMBitch si mysli, ze jedine co je tu na palici, je uzivateluv pristup k problemu ;)
<FrostyX> Proc si to Zomb mysli ?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: si asi nepsal do googlu "bios + USB flash" co? :)
<FrostyX> nn, nezkousel jsem
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: + hrabani se v biosu a vedet o tom uplny hovno, je fakt nejlepciiii :D
<FrostyX> Zrovna v tom boot priority neni co posrat
<ZOMBitch> hm a v system info ... super :D
<ZOMBitch> jak vidis, je v tom posrane jeho cele odpoledne, takze ... ;)))
<FrostyX> no to jo :-D
<FrostyX> kazdy jsme nad podobnyma vecma taky prosrali par odpoledni ne ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> doufam, ze podobny fakt ne :D
<FrostyX> Tak v tomhle primo ne, ale kdyz si vzpomenu kolik odpoledni jsem stravil nad ovladacema grafiky ...
<ZOMBitch> ale jako jo DNS server me taky par dni sral :)
<ZOMBitch> ikdyz nechapu proc, asi jen to pochopeni :)
<freax_> zdravim.. prosim vas pomoh by mi nekdo s rozjetim dualbootu? jde o ubuntu 10.04 s Win7... uz takhle sem nastvanej ze si ten shit musim instalovat kvuli praci a jeste k tomu se to sere :-/
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: ja ted nastavuju mutta. Jsem zvedavej jestli se mi to uz podari, nebo me to zas vynervi jak minule, trisknu s klavesnici a pustim si film :-D
<FrostyX> A co se ti sere ?
<ZOMBitch> hlavne ne chlupatou deku ... :P
<freax_> Win7 sem normalne nainstaloval, obnovil grub2, v nabidce Win7 mam, ale kdyz je zvolim, tak mi to hodi error 15 a kdyz dam enter, tak me to posle do grub4dos,, :-/
<ZOMBitch> http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<freax_> ZOMBitch: dik... checknu to..
<ZOMBitch> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=53843.0
<ZOMBitch> cz :)
<ZOMBitch> freax_: <-
 * ZOMBitch jde pridat dalsi HDD, uz neni misto na kokotiny
<freax_> tak reboot a uvidime :)
<freax_> hmm.. tak furt nic :-/ zkur*eny Widle..!
<ZOMBitch> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch: tvl, ty HDD tisknes?
<SquirrelCZECH> to tak znelo
<SquirrelCZECH> ze vezmes tiskarnu, vytisknes dalsi a jen zapojis
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: mame na byte mensi servrik na sdileni ~legalniho obsahu :)
<SquirrelCZECH> taky takovy buduju
<SquirrelCZECH> zatim 2x1TB
<SquirrelCZECH> s tim ze jeden data druhy zalohy
<ZOMBitch> ja mam jen 1TB a par mensich do 200GB
<ZOMBitch> tenhle se tam ale ani nedostal, zvadlo to na moji naklonosti k NTFS :P
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<ZOMBitch> byl sice 0.5TB, ale ... bez kontrol, tam ta fagmetovaci masinerie udela paseku za par mesisu :(
 * SquirrelCZECH spis musi vymyslet logiku zalohovani
<SquirrelCZECH> a popremyslim nad nejakym peknym filesystemem
<SquirrelCZECH> zeby ext4?
<ZOMBitch> 1 kopie na 2nd HDD, 2 kopie v siti, 3 kopie na netu (dropbox,ubuntuone), 4 kopie DVD ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<ZOMBitch> kdyz uz resis filesystem, tak je mozna i procento odchylky v pravidelnosti zaloh ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> tak ubuntuone mam na dokumenty
<SquirrelCZECH> a premyslim ze to udelam jednoduse
<SquirrelCZECH> co 24h sync jednoho disku s druhym
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo rdiff-backup
<ZOMBitch> =jednoduse? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> no... jo :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tohle je u mne jednoduche
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch: nevis o nejakem DB systemu na soubory?
<SquirrelCZECH> na filmy...
<SquirrelCZECH> nejaky program na knihovnu nebo neco
<ZOMBitch> ja nevim, mam to v adresari, kdyz potrebuju seznam "ls -1 >> films.lst" :)
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<ZOMBitch> gn, zitra work :)
<FrostyX> gn
<FrostyX> Chodis spat skoro jak moje babicka :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-12
<h00ked> je tu nekdo pritomen?
<Chinese_soup> mozna
<FrostyX> nevsazel bych na to
<_hubert_> Ne...
<SquirrelCZECH> zalezi na tom proc...
<SquirrelCZECH> nevite nekdo o nejakem programu ktery by si umel poradit s automatickou zalohou?
<SquirrelCZECH> ale potrebuju neco co pocita s tim ze nekdy zarizeni na zalohy je pristupne a nekdy ne...
<freax> SquirrelCZECH: si napis script a nacpi ho do cronu :-P :)
<SquirrelCZECH> no, moje Bashovske schopnosti jsou nic moc
<h00ked> no uz protoze nic no :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak
 * SquirrelCZECH uz ma hotovy PING
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> zebych pouzil rsync
<SquirrelCZECH> ouch
<SquirrelCZECH> to bude chvilku trvat nez se s tim naucim...
<SquirrelCZECH> eeeeh, beginner otazka
<SquirrelCZECH> na minulem serveru jsem (nevim jak) pripojoval na server pres ssh bez hesla... (neco jsem nainstaloval a uz nevim co...) a ted samozrejmne po reinstalaci chce heslo, co musim nainstalovat nastavit?
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze bez toho automaticky rsync nejde, ze...
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: publickey
<SquirrelCZECH> dik
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup: hotovo, dekuju :-)
<Chinese_soup> není zač
<louky> Zdravím, problém: při startu xubuntu mi naběhne podivně. Místo šipečky kurzoru je X a jde spustit je jeden program.
<louky> přes recovery mod nastartuju v low-graphic mode a dam zaškrtnout restart X, potom to funguje
<louky> ale když to zkusim spustit normálním způsobem tak je to to samý... zkusil jsem restartovat pomoci alt+ctrl+backspace ale nic..
<louky> nevim co by to mohlo způsobovat, děkuji za případné nápady
<freax> taky bych tu mel jeden problem :-(
<freax> snazim se propojit 2 PC pomoci krizenyho kabelu a ac sem si myslel jaka to bude banalita, uz u toho sedim buh vi jak dlouho a furt nic. ping mi porad haze error "destination host unreachable" :-( sou to 2x Ubuntu 10.04... nenapada vas prosim vas kde by moh bejt problem? :-/
<FrostyX> nastavil jsi tem pc spravne IP adresy ?
<SquirrelCZECH> nastaveni IP?
<freax> snad jo... na jednom mam IP 192.168.0.1 na druhym 192.168.0.7, masky 255.255.255.0
<FrostyX> zkus tam pro jistotu hodit jeste ifconfig a koukni jestli se opravdu nastavili
<freax> nastavili se dobre.. to sem kontroloval asi 6x :-(
<freax> sebe pingnu, ale druhej komp vubec :-/
<FrostyX> to je docela zajimave. Branu myslim nastavovat nemusis, kdyz jsou ty pc na jedne siti ...
<freax> to ne no...
<freax> uz mi tu z toho fakt hrabe... potrebuju pretahat x giga dat a seru se tu s tim uz jakou dobu :-/
<SquirrelCZECH> to mas dobry
<SquirrelCZECH> ja kdyz jsem ted delal script na pretahovani souboru tak mi zamrza router :-(
<freax> taky dobry no..
<FrostyX> freax: jak jsi nastavoval ty adresy ? cez konzoli, nebo networkmanager ?
<freax_> pres konzoli ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.7 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 up
<FrostyX> ono mi to obcas delalo bordel. Jestli ti bezi networkmanager, nastav ty sitovky pomoci neho
<joejoe> ahoj, zabyva se tady nekdo preklady?
<FrostyX> ahoj 
<joejoe> zajimalo by me jak prekladat? tedy, ktera varianta je vhodnejsi "Spoustim ... " nebo "Spousti se ..", kdyztak nejaky link na prirucku pro prekladatele. Neco jsem nasel ale tam jsou spis technicke veci (jake nastroje atd)
<FrostyX> joejoe: neprekladam, ani jsem se o to nijak nezajimal. Tu se ty informace najit nedaji  http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Lokalizace/Zapojte%20se ? 
<freax_> FrostyX: ok.. jeste tohle zkusim :)
<freax> omg.. ja sem idiot :-D takhle by mi to neslo ani za rok :-D
<joejoe> nejak tam nemuzu najit nic uzitecneho
<joejoe> teda zadne jazykove pokyny (jenom slovensky)
<FrostyX> freax: funguje?
<freax> sem mel ntb v docku a kabel primo v ntb.. jenze ten dock mi premostil sitovku, takze kabel sem mel dal do nej... fakt demence... takovyho casu nez mi to doslo :-/
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> tak aspon ze si na to prisel
<freax> aspon ze tak no.. ale stejne me to mohlo trknout driv :-)
<h00ked> naky cekaci doby mi muzou polibit... Android 3.2 uspesne nahozen na xooma :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-13
<freax> prosim vas je tu nekdo, kdo aspon trochu rozumi ssh?
<SquirrelCZECH> zalezi na tom proc
<SquirrelCZECH> lepe receno, pis rovnou :D
<freax> tady je debugg http://pastebin.com/7QMvFAdm
<freax> nejde se mi prihlasit pomoci klicu :-/
<freax> oba pc sou Ubuntu 10.04, algoritmus DSA generovany ssh-keygenem
<SquirrelCZECH> mas spravne pristupova prava na  /home/freax/.ssh/id_dsa ?
<freax> mam
<freax> 600
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> a vlastnik je spravny?
<freax> driv mi to normalne valilo, ale nejak se to posr*lo.. tak sem ti rek, ze to cely preinstaluju a vygeneruju si novej klic, ale nejak se mi to nedari rozjet :-/
<freax> jj... vlastnik je spravnej
<SquirrelCZECH> tak nevim
<freax> ach jo.. uz mi z toho fakt hrabe :-/
<freax> YES!!! konecne to funguje :)
<radovan> caute, je tu dakdo taky co ma Nvidia Kartu, vyuziva prostredie unity, a rozumie pojmu vertikalna synchronizacia ? :D , chcel by som reportnut par grafickych bugov, ale chcem sa uistit ze niesom sam s tymto problemom
<freax> nvidii mam, ale unity sucks :-P
<radovan> :)
<radovan> no je to fajne zabugovane, ale fajne sa mi v tom robi
<radovan> lepsie ako v gnome3
<freax> gnome3 je taky na hovno no :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> neasi :P
<radovan> podla coho to hodnotis, podla narokov na system, alebo podla toho ako sa v tom orbi, mne sa ten system ako sa pracuje s pocitacom paci, som si nan zvikol , a dost rychlo sa mi v tom pohybuje
<radovan> toto tu uz je minulost http://i1-linux.softpedia-static.com/screenshots/Gnome-Menu-Extended_2.jpg
<radovan> tieto menu :)
<radovan> on sa musi takto k amaroku prestukat, a ja stlacim super napisem ama a uz ho mam hned vyhladany
<ZOMBitch> :o)
<radovan> :D
<radovan> len tam je taky hnustny bug v tom prepinaci ploch
<ZOMBitch> imho je to jen o editaci menu, ale tak do toho se nechce kazdemu, ale ne kazdemu se chce indexovat aplikacky
<radovan> mne sa paci celkom aj nove KDE 4.6, ten bug je  ze ked hybem oknami v hornej casti tak synchronizacia nefunguje, a v dolnej casti uz ano
<brk> Nekdy pred sesti lety jsem prchnul k Xfce a v zasade spokojenos .o)
<radovan> ja som doteraz bol na LXDE s gentoo, ale som nechtiac odstranil jednu kniznicu ked som si robil poriadok v systeme,a  dal som si dole celi portage system, a nesiel mi net, kedze sa tam treba so vsetkym dlho parat tak som odisiel k ubuntu, som si chcel to unity vyskuat dlhsie
<radovan> LXDE je moj favorite odlahceny dekstop
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> neni spatny :)
<radovan> no fluxbox je sice odhlaceny ale zase musis si k nemu skladat dost aplikacii, editacia vsetkeho je cez konfiguracne subory, mam rad na LXDE ze uz tam mas zakladne vybavenie -> file manager, image viewer, terminal
<ZOMBitch> je k tomu nejaka klikaci ptakovinka, ale nevim jak se to jmenuje, mozna fbconfig nebo tak nejak :)
<radovan> ale inak gnome3 ma podla mna vecsiu sancu na uspech, co sledujem tak najviac ludi nadava na unity, a s gnome3 az taky problem neni
<ZOMBitch> 0:))
<radovan> ale nemas to priamo tam, ja aj ked uz sa daco to vyznam tak sa snazim spravat ako bezny uzivatel aby som zistil na akej urovni je daco urobene
<ZOMBitch> jn, proto se do toho radsi ja neseru
<radovan> napriklad som zistil ze gentoo neni az take zlozite, ked rozumie clovek anglicky podla mna s instalaciov nemoze mat problem, tam je to tak dopodrobna vsetko napisane a vysvetlene ze sa to neda nepochopit, a vela sa clovek nauci v takych systemoch, zakladnu pracu so systemom v textovom rezime
<radovan> ale zase na druhu stranu na zaciatok to dobre neni, si pametam pred 5 rokmy ked som nevedel ze daco okrem windowsu aj ine existuje a skusal ubuntu, som sa nevedel ani pohnut, som nevedel nastavit net lebo tam bola ina ikona ako vo windowse :D
 * ZOMBitch cuci na film ... :P
<radovan> na ubuntu sa mi paci to vybavenie co tam je, tam proste prides a vsetko najdes , vsetko tam ide, a celkom tomu nechapem, gentoo s LXDE mi bootuje dlhsie ako ubuntu s UNITY , ale pritom v kenerli su moduli drivere a ubuntu toho podporuje viac ako gentoo veci, viac veci ma v sebe, a gentoo nema podpporu zahrnutu, to si treba sam ladit kernel pre podporu webcamier napriklad, ale aj napriek tomu to spravili tak ze do 20s po zacati b
<radovan> v ubuntu je taka reklama, v domovskom priecinku pod nazvom priklady, a tam je ze za kolko je tvoj pc pripraveny na pracu , a ze ubuntu 10s , ale to je blbost, to nikomu tak kratko nebootuje, vsak ja mam este vyborny pc
<radovan> viete dakdo co je s mandrivou , bude vo vovije pokracovat, na ich webe je stale ta stara verzia s roku 2010 co tam je este kde 4.3 :D , ci uz bude sa pokracovat len s tym forkom Mageia
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-14
<Axess> Hi all
<Axess> hej lidi je mozný ještě sehnat tu knihu Ubuntu 10.10 CZ?
<Axess> a koukam ze je :)
<Axess> tu chcip pes ne pulka kompiluje a druha je afk :)
<Chinese_soup> ano
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-15
<nettezzaumana> cau
<SquirrelCZECH1> lidi
<SquirrelCZECH1> jak muzu poslat mezi dvema Ubuntu stroji velky tok dat?
<SquirrelCZECH1> potrebuju otestovat sit...
<Chinese_soup> zkus cp /mnt/porno /mnt/secondpc/home/squirrel/pr0n
<Chinese_soup> eh
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH1: pust nejaky image po SSH,FTP,HTTP,SMB ... protokolu je dost ;)
<SquirrelCZECH1> eh
<SquirrelCZECH1> jde nejak vygenerovat 2GB soubor?
<Chinese_soup> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... > blah
<Chinese_soup> *echo "aaaaa..." > blah
<SquirrelCZECH1> 2GB aaaaa ?
<SquirrelCZECH1> jako > znam
<ZOMBitch> ale prd
<SquirrelCZECH1> ale jak ziskat tech 2GB :D
<Chinese_soup> cat /dev/urandom > blah
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> jde to, ale ted presne nevim jak to tam je s velikosti ... :)
<SquirrelCZECH1> no prave ze urandom je takovy bezlimitovy...
<Chinese_soup> mkfile?
<Chinese_soup> dd?
<Chinese_soup> zkus tohle: http://lokams.blogspot.com/2008/04/creating-large-empty-files-in-linux.html
<SquirrelCZECH1> thx
<Chinese_soup> ( asi spis dd, mkfile tedy ja nemam ani v repozitarich )
<SquirrelCZECH1> tak
<SquirrelCZECH1> dev/zero ne
<SquirrelCZECH1> nebo
<SquirrelCZECH1> vypnout kompresi :-)
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH1: proč, mně to jede? :)
<SquirrelCZECH1> tak
<SquirrelCZECH1> predstav si ze kopirujes soubor o ktery je z nul
<SquirrelCZECH1> pres vec ktera pouziva kompresi
<SquirrelCZECH1> jak dlouho to bude asi trvat?
<Chinese_soup> 52 let
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH1> tak
<SquirrelCZECH1> pridal jsem par nul na velikost souboru a uz to funguje
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Chinese_soup> jj
<Chinese_soup> ono to 2048 neni MB totiz
<Chinese_soup> ma to spatne, no
<SquirrelCZECH1> njn
<SquirrelCZECH1> fuuu
<SquirrelCZECH1> jde videt jak se pri generovani toho souboru zveda teplota
<ZOMBitch> hh
 * SquirrelCZECH1 zapnul ventilatory na max.
<SquirrelCZECH1> nechci at se ten Prescott prehraje
<SquirrelCZECH1> pasivne chlazeny...
<SquirrelCZECH1> jedine co ho chladi jsou vetraky ze skrine
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZECH1> a jsme zpatky na 41,5
<Chinese_soup> hmm mne to shodilo Xorg :D
<SquirrelCZECH1> :D
<SquirrelCZECH1> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH1> tak z notesu (wifi) na server (lan) to zamrza (notes)
<SquirrelCZECH1> ale naopak ne
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> protokol?
<SquirrelCZECH1> rsync
<SquirrelCZECH1> pres ssh
<SquirrelCZECH1> zapnu na notesu rsync a zrmzne mi pripojeni, tvari se ze funguje ale nejde internet, sit, nic
<SquirrelCZECH1> jedine co pomaha je on/off wifi
<ZOMBitch> scp file.rnd user@server.cz:/path/to/dir ... ;)
<SquirrelCZECH1> to same ne?
<SquirrelCZECH1> jen misto rsync ktere mi ty adresare navic porovna, skopiruje jen co je jine, kopiruje jen nove bity v souborech a a navic data komprimuje takze jich je min
<SquirrelCZECH1> tak
<SquirrelCZECH1> spomaleni z unlimited rychlosti na limit 500 kbit/s pomohlo
<SquirrelCZECH1> *kb/s
<SquirrelCZECH1> *kB/s
<Chinese_soup> ip 1.3. ja chci taky!
<Chinese_soup> :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-16
<Vojta1> ahoj, chtěl bych se zeptat - je teoreticky možné, že můžu mít základní desku, která nepodporuje instalaci OS přes USB disk? mě to pořád nějak nejde ať to zkoušim jak to zkoušim..
<Amynka> Vojta1: co instalujes na zakladni desku??
<Vojta1> Amynka: zkoušim ubuntu 11.04
<Amynka> Vojta1: na zakladni desku se nic neinstaluje .. ale chapu ze ti asi nejde bootovat z usb disku nemuzes to najit v biosu tak??
<brk> Vojta1: no, pokud to mas nejakou 15 let starou desku, tak je mozne, ze ti to z usbe nebootuje :o)
<Vojta1> Amynka: no v biosu to normálně mám nastavené, že chci primárně z USB-zip, ale pořád mi to hází nějaký boot error
<Amynka> Vojta1: nemas to blbe na tom disku?
<Vojta1> brk: ok, tahleta by neměla být tak stará, takže se tedy dá asi vyloučit, že to není tim...
<Amynka> brk: taky instalujes na zakladni desku??
<brk> usb-zip? a mas zipku?
<Vojta1> Amynka: no zkoušim různé možnosti, unetbootin, nebo standartní "tvůrce spouštěcího disku", různé filesystémy a pořád nejde
<brk> flashky/usb disky se rvari jako hdd
<Vojta1> brk: ne, ale myslím, že na nějakém tutorialu na ubuntu.cz jsem četl, že by to mělo být nastavené jako usb-zip
<Vojta1> brk: ale usb-hdd jsem samozřejmě zkoušel taky
<brk> desky z dob cca p4 socket 478 mely z bootem po usb obcas jeste docela problem
<brk> az dal se to lepsilo
<Vojta1> brk: ok, takže vylučuju, že to není deskou... ještě mě napadá zkusit jinou flasku
<brk> znamka punku
<SquirrelCZECH> hi
<SquirrelCZECH> jak je mozne ze se mi resetovcaly icony v unity panelu do defaultu?
<SquirrelCZECH> mel jsem tam nahazene svoje a najednou je tam default....
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-17
<radovan> caute ste tu dakdo co tvorite web alebo sa rozumiete do grafiky?
<Chinese_soup> wow
<SquirrelCZECH> zdravim
<SquirrelCZECH> resetoval jse mi Unity Launcher do puvodniho pozadi, sam od sebe...
<SquirrelCZECH> nevite nekdo cim to muze byt?
<freax> rek bych, ze Unity... :-D
<freax> pryc s nim :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> ...
<SquirrelCZECH> rada nad zlato...
<freax> rad pomuzu :-D
<freax> ne, Unity nepouzivam, tak tezko poradim.. treba se tu ozve jeste nekdo jinej kdo s nim ma zkusenosti..
<Chinese_soup> :)
<FrostyX> takova sranda. Sedim, zniceho nic se zapl pc vedle me, jel asi minutu, pak slysim pomerne hlasitou ranu, vypl se a ted citim smrad. Co mi zhorelo ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> počítač
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> Jak te to prosimte napadlo, ja myslel ze auto pred barakem :-D
<Chinese_soup> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-11
<ondrusu> Zdravim vas lidi, prosim nevite cim to je ze mi nefunguje pravy ctrl + v ? funguje jen levy ctrl+v, pravy ctrl + X,A funguje, jenom to Vcko...
<cubz> Stava se nekomu, ze po navratu ze rezimu Suspend se obnovi sezeni bez zadani hesla?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-12
<ondrusu> zdraviim už jsem se na to ptal, ale musel jsem leavnout. Nejde mi pravy ctrl+v, jinak ostatni zkratky s pravym ctrl fungujou. co s tim prosim?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-14
<mnice> cau
<Ratten> cau, tady malo kdo zdravi :D
<mnice> ja jsem slusne vychovanej
<mnice> je nejaka moznost mit virtualni ubuntu s akceleraci gfx ?
<Ratten> jj
<Ratten> jako aby to podporoval ?
<Ratten> ale neni to nic extra
<mnice> aha
<mnice> jak nic moc ?
<mnice> definuj "nic moc"
<Ratten> FrostyX http://pastebin.com/kr57Fc5V co bys tak vytknul ?
<Ratten> je to na preklad textu
<Ratten> FrostyX cau 
<FrostyX> proc se nekoukas na star wars, jako vsichni ostatni ? :-D
<FrostyX> hoj
<FrostyX> Kdyz na to kouknu, tak presne to, co ti rikal uz nekdo minule. Co nejaky styl odsazovani ?
<Ratten> zkusim nadtim zapracovat
<FrostyX> to bys urcite mel. To je zaklad
<Ratten> a jinak ?
<FrostyX> bez toho se v tom totiz uplne otresne orientuje
<FrostyX> Co to jakoze vlastne dela ?
<Ratten> zadas
<Ratten> $preklad->text($id_text='testaaaaadasdfsda',$czPrVklad='dashnbfsdnvbjgjhda');
<Ratten> a vono to zapise do DB
<Ratten> a kdys tam je tak se vypise
<Ratten> proste na preklad textu
<Ratten> to mi pripomina ze jsem se chtel zeptat jak se to resi ve smart ?
<Ratten> preklad
<FrostyX> ja to chapu tak, ze teda bys to pouzil jako $preklad->text($id_text='dog',$czPrVklad='pes'); tim se to ulozi do DB a zaznamy z DB pak budes chtit nekde vypsat
<FrostyX> je to tak ?
<Ratten> jj
<Ratten> tim se to ulozi i vyvola
<Ratten> a jak je to u toho smarty ?
#ubuntu-cz 2013-07-11
<Windors> zdravim
<Windors> uhm chcem si kupit raspberry pi a dat tam debian wheezy len sa bojim toho ze mam sata konvertor do usb
<Windors> a mam v tom pripojeny disk
<Windors> ktory mi sice na windowse zoberie
<Windors> ale neviem ci ma podporu aj pre linux
<Windors> da sa to nejak otestovat bez reinstal os?
<SquirrelCZECH> live cd
<Windors> uhm len pri live cd neinstaluje dodatocne drivery ktore by mohli byt potrebne
<Windors> ale vidis na to som uplne zabudol
<Windors> dik idem to skusit si poklad :D
<Windors> ma debian nejaku live cd verziu?
<SquirrelCZECH> len vetsina driveru je stejne v jadre ;-)
<Windors> ja som ho vzdy robil iba cez net install
<SquirrelCZECH> to je jedno
<SquirrelCZECH> dej tam spis ubuntu
<SquirrelCZECH> to by melo mit nejvic
<Windors> raspberry nema podporu na ubuntu :D
<Windors> nic idem skusit zatial dik za radu
<SquirrelCZECH> ma
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo ne? :D
<Windors> uhm
<Windors> tak zistil som ze mi to nenaslo
<Windors> resp teraz som v linuxe cez live cd a disk mi nedetekuje
<Windors> vo wine som musel najpred instalovat nejaky driver na usb 2.0
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyztak zkus pogooglit
<SquirrelCZECH> treba neco zjistis
<szal> evening.. sorry to disturb w/ a non-tech question in English, but I don't speak Czech, and folks in #ubuntu-offtopic suggested I go ask here.. I'm cataloguing some Czech publications, and in one there is a person's name given as "Stanislavem ¦eredou".. sounds to me like inflected, and I wonder what the nominative would be.. thanks for any help :)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-07-11
<D3add3d> zdravim
<mirda> ahoj
<D3add3d> pokúšam sa nainštalovať ubuntu na staršom PC s monitorom ktorý zvláda len nižšie rozlíšenie... bohužiaľ Ubuntu z LiveDVD automaticky nastavuje 1920x1080... skúšal som v advanced boot menu dať -- vga=771 ale to nepomohlo
<D3add3d> dúfal som že mi tu niekto bude vedieť poradiť :)
<mirda> bud ti selhala autodetekce displeje nebo to ma ubuntu natvrdo nastavene na fullhd (a nedivil bych se kdyby ano)
<D3add3d> takže asi budem musieť zohnať fullhd monitor
<mirda> http://distro.ibiblio.org/fatdog/web/faqs/boot-options.html
<mirda> zkus tohle
<mirda> konkretne parametr video
<D3add3d> :( nefunguje... -- video=VGA:800x600-32@60
<D3add3d> no nič dakujem za pomoc... 
<mirda> to pises v tom grubu do tech kernel parametru za ten init ze?
<D3add3d> jop
<mirda> proc tam davas ty dve pomlcky?
<D3add3d> tie tam su defaultne
<D3add3d> takto... pri bootovani z DVD stlacim F4 a potom F6
<mirda> jo to F6 by melo byt myslim pro upravu tech parametru
<mirda> zkus ty pomlcky dat pryc nebo je dej na konec radku
<D3add3d> prave skusam
<mirda> a to co je v examplu v hranatych zavorkach je jen optional
<mirda> jako ze to neni vyzadovane
<mirda> video=VGA:800x600 by melo stacit
<D3add3d> nefunguje :(
<D3add3d> no nic idem teda zohnat ten monitor 
<D3add3d> ďakujem za pomoc
<mirda> neni zac, osobne si myslim ze ti tam failuje detekce monitoru
<D3add3d> aj mne sa zda
<mirda> naposled jsem instaloval kubuntu 12.04, fullhd nemam a problem jsem nemel
<D3add3d> ja skusam Ubuntu 14.04
<mirda> zkus poradne zastrcit ten konektor, myslim ze u starych analogovych monitoru ta autodetekce probiha na zaklade mereni nejakych odporu
<D3add3d> nepomohlo
<D3add3d> ale kamarat mi priniesol redukciu vga na dvi tak skusim s mojim monitorom
<mirda> zkus, uvidis
<D3add3d> hm... nabootovalo
<D3add3d> asi to bude monitorom
<mirda> asi jo
#ubuntu-cz 2014-07-12
<aeyesi> hello české ubu-irc
<aeyesi> ehm tuší někdo jak fixnout touchpad na netbooku?
<aeyesi> nebo usb myš ? <,<
<aeyesi> generic návody moc nezabíraj
<mirda> ahoj, zkus hledat nazev tveho konkretniho touchpadu na netu
<mirda> lsusb by ti melo identifikovat co to je za typ
<aeyesi> mirda dík za tip ,ale
<aeyesi> lsusb mi najde jen USB myš
<aeyesi> problém není v myši samotné
<mirda> ale vetsinou s touchpady problem neni a usb mysi jsou samozrejmost, pokud to neni nejaka prilis chytra mys
<aeyesi> pokud sní přestanu hýbat musím ji odpojit a připojit aby zase šla
<aeyesi> touchpad sám o sobě je funkční
<aeyesi> ale
<aeyesi> Postupem času přestával fungovat
<aeyesi> blbnul po probuzení a tak
<aeyesi> nějaké ty návodíky šli
<mirda> koukni do dmesg (prikaz dmesg)
<aeyesi> pak přestal úplně
<aeyesi> a je to napříč všema distribucema <,<
<aeyesi> ale starší funguji
<mirda> pokud nechces aby ti dmesg vytapetoval terminal tak napis "dmesg | less", sipky nahoru a dolu, page up/down, home/end funguji a ukoncis to klavesou q
<aeyesi> dobře co bych tu měl hledat?
<mirda> nejake chyby, errory
<mirda> spis u konce toho souboru by melo neco byt
<mirda> do dmesg se vypisujou ruzne hlasky a chyby z kernelu
<aeyesi> žádný error jen systémové události
<aeyesi> resp. nic podezřelého
<aeyesi> ale můžu hodit log
<mirda> pokud to je vic nez 5 radku tak nejaky pastebin
<aeyesi> jo jo
<mirda> pripadne muzes jeste zkontrolovat /var/log/syslog nebo /var/log/kern.log
<mirda> ale ty soubory vetsinou byvaji dostupne jen pod rootem takze treba sudo less /var/log/syslog, nejdriv zkus bez toho sudo jestli to pujde a kdyz bude hlaska permission denied tak sudo
<aeyesi> http://pastebin.com/izLBHx3i
<aeyesi> beign sudo... přesto už jsem se přenesl naštestí :D
<aeyesi> tak si říkám nevíš mirda náhodou jestli je možné instalovat balíky do jiného umístění ? (externí disk apod.) ?
<mirda> myslis cache tech baliku nebo primo obsah baliku?
<aeyesi> přímo obash
<aeyesi> obsah*
<aeyesi> třeba 0ad na jiný disk (je to hromada dat i balíků)
<mirda> tak to urcite nepujde
<mirda> v tech balickach jsou ty soubory dany tak, ze to prijde presne do urcite adresarove struktury
<aeyesi> jo jen je problém když je málo místa na disku
<aeyesi> no nic , jak vypadá log?
<mirda> ale je mozne nejakou slozku namountovat z jineho disku nebo ji premistit na jiny disk a do puvodniho umisteni se da dat symlink na premistenou slozku
<mirda> ale to musis vedet co delas
<mirda> ja mam treba /opt na jinem disku nez zbytek systemu
<aeyesi> ale do té balík nenainstaluji ne?
<mirda> dam priklad, muzes mit /usr na jinem disku a kdyz se do /usr instaluji aplikacni data (textury, videa, mapy atd treba v 0ad) tak se tam ty data z baliku nainstaluji
<mirda> ale u takovych systemovych veci je dobre, kdyz se furt nehybe s pripojnym mistem
<mirda> proste aby to tak bylo od instalace naporad idealne
<aeyesi> jo je mi to jasné
<mirda> ten /usr byl priklad, nevim kam se instaluji data treba zrovna z toho 0ad
<aeyesi> teda v tom kern.log je celá historie
<mirda> a tobe prestava fungovat po case mys nebo touchpad?
<aeyesi> s myší musím občas hýbat aby nepřestala fungovat ale náhodně se ustálí a jde
<aeyesi> touchpad...
<aeyesi> ten už nejde vůbec
<aeyesi> a ne není zablokovaný
<aeyesi> ani nevím v jakém stavu je ale pořád to zkouším 
<mirda> jinak mys jde?
<aeyesi> s myší musím občas hýbat aby nepřestala fungovat ale náhodně se ustálí a jde
<aeyesi> tak nwm 
<aeyesi> v tom logu je vidět milionkrát její připojení ale nic o tom proč přestala fungov at
<mirda> jo taky koukam, boot, uspani a hned probuzeni a pak samy odpojovani a pripojovani mysi, zadny error
<mirda> v tom kern.log nebo syslog nic zajimaveho neni?
<mirda> nevim no, takhle mi to pripada na HW chybu
<aeyesi> jenže když najedeš winy tak jdou <,<
<aeyesi> ještě mrknu
<aeyesi> tam je jen
<aeyesi> Jul 12 23:46:27 one anacron[20980]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<aeyesi> Jul 12 23:46:27 one anacron[20980]: Normal exit (1 job run)
<aeyesi> v syslog
<mirda> to nic, to je jen hlaseni o cronu, cron slouzi k planovanemu spousteni uloh
<aeyesi> těžkooo říííct
<aeyesi> ale dík za čas mirda
<mirda> neni zac, uz si dal nevim rady
<aeyesi> to nic :D furt víc jak já
<mirda> leda ze by ti chybel nejaky ovladac nebo balicek nebo co ja  vim
<aeyesi> nechceš slevu 50% na wedos ?
<aeyesi> vps nebo tak ? (nemám to jak uplatnit)
<mirda> a zkousel jsi googlit "acer aspire(nebo jaky typ notasu mas) touchpad problem"?
<aeyesi> jop nic
<mirda> +linux k tomu dotazu
<aeyesi> aod257
<aeyesi> acer one
<mirda> dik za slevu ale nevyuziju to, mam vlastni server doma takze nemam duvod si platit vps
<aeyesi> tak nějak ~
#ubuntu-cz 2017-07-13
<jdrab> o/
#ubuntu-cz 2017-07-14
<jdrab> \o/
